# Question about floating stool........(P-U)



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi all. I have this question. This last doc that I saw told me that people who have Celiac disease, well, he said that they had "floating" stool. Ok now, my stool always floats, doesn't everybody's stool float??? Sorry for such a yucky question, but I was just wondering........ Thanks







ronty93


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Sounds like you should check the credentials of your doctor. As long as you have enough fiber in your diet your stool should float like ivory soap!!!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Floating stools are caused by gas in the stool and only gas in the stool. It is true, however, celiac disease can cause carbohydrate malabsorption and that could lead to excess gas production, causing the stools to float.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi Ronty,Talked to my sister tonight about your question (she has celiac sprue)... she said one should have nothing to do with the other !!! She said her stool plops to the bottom (mine, too) unless she has eaten all good foods (just like delilah says).Good stools are floaters !!!!That Doc needs to elaborate on his theory a little better... Stomach Troubles


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi Ronty, eating fiber does not make your stool float. I eat lots of fiber & the only time my stools float is when I am gassy. Just like Flux said, gas makes your stool float.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:she said one should have nothing to do with the other !!!


Nope, celiac disease generally causes stools to float. There are always differeces among individuals.


> quote:Good stools are floaters !!!!


Only if you don't mind gas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Thanks Flux, Delilah, Stomach Troubles, and Silver. I really felt like an idiot asking this question, but you never know until you ask do ya







Here's the catch........When I suggested Celiac to this guy, he says, Oh people with Celiac have floating stool....He didn't even ask me if mine floated or not. He just jumped onto something else.For some reason I feel really goofy talking about all of this, I'm gonna hush now! Have a good day





















ronty


----------

